# Finished another. Miami Vice movie car, Ferrari F430 Spider



## superduty455

I absolutely hated this Revell of Germany Ferrari F430 Spider. It fought me all the way. Just when I thought things were looking good it would rear its ugly head.

Now, I've settled for a shelf model. It will look just fine for my shelf. I need to buy a Fujimi kit.

This was built as my Miami Vice Movie car. 
Paint is Grigio Silverstone Metallic by Cobra Colors.
Tamiya interior and basic decals from the sheet.

I have to say that what upset me the most was all the work and time I put into sanding mold lines and cleaning the body to only have them pop through the body after I polished the car.

Here are the pics I took. I'll get a few outside pics later.
Thanks.
Chris


----------



## kit-junkie

I think it looks great. Nice work!


----------



## fluke

Looks good to me! :thumbsup: 

Are the disc brakes photo etch?


----------



## the Dabbler

:thumbsup: neato !


----------



## superduty455

Thanks for the comments guys!
Fluke, those are the kit discs. I just took the time to drill out each little hole and give it a light wash.
Probably my favorite part of the car! LOL
Chris


----------



## fluke

Cool! in that case not bad at all!


----------



## wolfman66

I cant build a model car to save my life  .But its always a pleasure to checkout a fellow molders work he did on a car kit and yours looks like it rolled off the show room floor of a Ferrari Dealership :thumbsup:


----------



## irocer

Excellent looking ride!!


----------



## spencer1984

Looks great, even if it was frustrating - nice work!


----------



## Jafo

very nice


----------



## brineb

Cool, I love the color!!!


----------

